# Race Face T-shirt?



## Dirt Gott (15. Juni 2004)

Kriegt man auch bei bikeaction nen race face t-shirt was schwarz ist und nicht so weiß wie aufm foto??


----------



## Phil Claus (16. Juni 2004)

Hallo Dirt Gott,

ich nehme an, daß sich Deine Frage auf das Team Moto Tee SS bezieht. Dieses Tee-Shirt ist in den Farbe White und Navy erhältlich und kann über Deinen Race Face Dealer  oder durch unseren E-Shop bezogen werden.

In der Hoffnung, Dir mit diesen Angaben dienen zu können verbleibe ich

mit freundlichen Grüssen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheCoffinNail (17. Juni 2004)

tach! 
ich weiss ja nicht genau welches shirt du suchst, aber die da:
www.bike-fanartikel.de 
haben auch ein paar zur auswahl ... 

aloha
m.


----------



## Dirt Gott (17. Juni 2004)

jaja, schon gut, ich mein das moto ss, oder wie das heißt  
hat jemand villeicht nen pic, wo das in navy farbe abgebildet ist ( weiß net so wie das aussieht


----------



## Phil Claus (21. Juni 2004)

Hallo Dirt Gott,

sorry, aber wie haben keinen pic des Moto SS in navy. Die Farbe ist jedoch equivalent zum Team Moto LS - Click here, während der Print identisch zum Moto SS  ist.

Ich hoffe, daß ich Dir mit diesen Angaben helfen konnte.


----------

